# Propolis for sale



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

I've been reading some interesting information about the benefits of bee propolis. 

This is something that I'd like to try in an organic form (from bees that roam areas free from pesticides, herbicides, and other harmful chemicals) and from reputable sources. So, I thought of the good folks on the HT forum.

Is there anyone here who would like to sell me some propolis and give me some information on how I'd prepare it? You can pm me or respond to this thread. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Heck, I'm not even sure how to get it out of the hive! With a hammer and chisel?


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

I found this on google from this link:

http://www.honeycouncil.ca/index.php/canadianhoney_propolis

At the annual BC Honey Producers Association meeting in October, he demonstrated an innovative propolis collection method developed in New Zealand. The material used for collection is windbreak/shadecloth which comes in rolls 50m x 1m. Each roll will supply 180-200 mats costing about 40 cents each. 

The mesh cloth is laid on top of the frames in the top box. When strips of propolis have been formed, the mat is moved over by the width of a frame so the bees will have new holes to fill. 

Propolis is easily removed by freezing, folding and rubbing the mat. After cleaning, the mats are reusable and supposedly become more attractive as they become fuzzy with the bees chewing them. The mats can be left on for most of the season and can replace the inner cover. 

If the bees need feeding, simply cut an access hole in the collector material so that the bees can reach the feeder. John found that these mats will work on nucleus colonies but recommends using them on full strength colonies.

I'm not a beekeeper but have excellent google search skills. I found this on the first page of google using the search words "how to remove propolis" If I were to look further I'd change the search string to "how to collect propolis".


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm not sure how well the cloth method of collecting propolis would actually work. I've used the commercial propolis traps which are similar to plastic queen excluders, and, even frozen, it's hard to get it to come off the traps. 

The easiest way I've found to harvest it is by scraping it off of frames with a hive tool on a warm day. My total production in 6 years of beekeeping is about a quart, so I don't have any to spare. I infuse it in oil to make lip balm, and plan to tincture some this year.


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

beaglady said:


> I infuse it in oil to make lip balm, and plan to tincture some this year.


Are you going to be selling the tincture or keep it for personal use? I bought some of your ugly soap (I think it was yours) which I lov-v-v-v-ed. It was a real treat.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't expect to have enough tincture to sell. If there's any extra, I'll share with a few friends. 

Glad you enjoyed your soap.


----------

